# Dimensions of 'normal' hay/straw bales



## Liz_Clark (21 August 2006)

can anyone help me out??

lxhxw?

Ta

L
X


----------



## allijudd (21 August 2006)

Hi, are you asking about small conventional bales or the larger round or square bales?


----------



## allijudd (21 August 2006)

If you are asking about conventional bales, the width and height are standard across almost all conventional balers.
36cm (1 and a bit feet)high by 46cm (just over 1.5 feet) wide. The length can be adjusted to anything from 0.3 - 1.3m long. It is usually better to go by weight with hay bales weighing about 12 - 15 kg and straw about 10kg.


----------



## Liz_Clark (21 August 2006)

Super - cheers!!

Am thinking of getting a small car trailer to collect &amp; store a weeks supply of hay &amp; straw at a time in t'winter.

Wondering how big I'd need to have to be able to store what I need - hence the random question!!


----------



## Clodagh (21 August 2006)

You could always go to your supplier and measure it!


----------

